# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Professional Baseball Player

## superflyrickjames

I'm a 26 yr old professional baseball player, going on my 9th year pro. I had tommy john surgery 2.5 years ago.

I am 6ft6, 245 lbs and left handed. I realize at this point in my career I need a jump, something to catch a scouts eye to get signed back into affiliated ball. I've been playing indy ball for the past 2 years, and unless you are sitting around 90 or have great stats it's a pain in the butt to get signed.

My fastball used to be 88-91, now sits a couple mph lower. I'm looking for something that can gain me the strength I need while cutting weight, about 15 lbs or so. In the past I had thought about using, and was recommended 25mg of anavar and 15 mg of winstrol per day, for an 8 week cycle, with a 4 week period of clomid after. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks boys.

----------


## Kratos

from what I understand there is zero evidence that steroids increase pitch speed.
it has more to do with mechanics
probably why Nolan Ryan still hold the Guiness speed record he set back in 1974 (before the steroid era).
Baseball players before radar guns were equally fast...however they used a gravity drop interval. But they were touching 100mph way back.
Pedro could pitch as fast as rodger despite being 70 pounds lighter.

but everyone is doing it right. weighted glove may improve speed up to 2 mph from what I've read.

If you insist at least stay away from winstrol .

----------


## dhriscerr

Please don't do it! Baseball has given steroid such a horrible name already, and every time one more player gets caught it makes it that much worse for all the guys that just want to look good.

----------


## No One Knows

> I'm a 26 yr old professional baseball player, going on my 9th year pro. I had tommy john surgery 2.5 years ago.
> 
> I am 6ft6, 245 lbs and left handed. I realize at this point in my career I need a jump, something to catch a scouts eye to get signed back into affiliated ball. I've been playing indy ball for the past 2 years, and unless you are sitting around 90 or have great stats it's a pain in the butt to get signed.
> 
> My fastball used to be 88-91, now sits a couple mph lower. I'm looking for something that can gain me the strength I need while cutting weight, about 15 lbs or so. In the past I had thought about using, and was recommended 25mg of anavar and 15 mg of winstrol per day, for an 8 week cycle, with a 4 week period of clomid after. 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks boys.


Like Kratos said, nothing is going to increase the speed of your fastball.

Ron Guidry consistently threw his fastball in the upper 90's and he was 5'11" 160. Some people just have the body for it.

I'd work on your location and your other pitches. You don't have to have a dominant fastball to be a serviceable pitcher.

----------


## asimov

Hit your rotator cuff exercises hard, I mean real hard. That can help. It won't do much for your max velocity, but it can help get your average fastball up a few MPH and bring it closer to your max, which is what you'd want to display to get the right people interested. It's hard to do in-season, more of an off-season program. But since indy-ball schedules start later than organized ball, you can probably get some work in.

_EDIT: A cycle could certainly help, although I think you can very good results clean._ Besides, the timing is wrong. Taking a cycle at this point would be unwise: even if it helps you get signed by an organization, you'd immediately be in danger of getting popped with a drug test. You just can't get away with it anymore in organized ball. Wouldn't be worth it. Save it for the offseason.

For future reference, never use Winstrol as a baseball player, esp pitcher. It can be detrimental to your joints and it remains detectable by testing for too long.

----------


## BB's Dad

I hate these threads where a guy asks a simple question and told a bunch of crap why he should do what he wants. If you know the answer to his question fine but he 26 years old and doesn't need another mom.

No super I dont know of anything that will help.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Maybe some explosive style workouts might help you on increasing your speed, like working out for power

----------


## Tyler694

If he really wants to use steroids , he is going to. Best to try to help him out rather than trying to talk him out of it.

But yeah, no winny.

----------


## asimov

> If he really wants to use steroids , he is going to. Best to try to help him out rather than trying to talk him out of it.
> 
> But yeah, no winny.


Perhaps, but now is not a good time of year for him to start. His mission here is to get signed by an organization. But it'll be all for naught if he gets signed only to fail a drug test shortly thereafter. The only substances I can think of that could be in and out of the body quickly enough are just too extreme for a pitcher. March is not the month for a baseball player to be starting a cyle.

----------


## oskey

i took a pro hormone in college and went from 91-93, to 92-96. couple of my boys did whinny and they went from upper 80's to low to mid 90's. But i cant help ya out with gettting around drug tests, goodluck

----------


## countryroadking54

Im in college playin baseball now, and I have been around steroids the whole time. Ive also seen some pitchers get on a cycle of winny and it increased their velo. I myself did it a could feel a difference in my fastball wasnt big but it was a definite increase.

----------


## JD43

As an ex-catcher in the PCL for a number of years, up and down 3 times, I know what your thinking. now the words of wisdom... loose the weight natural, so you can keep it off. Diet is a life style not somthing you go on and off. work on hitting your spots, control is everything, think Glavin, fast ball consisantly 87 but could hit the head of a pin at 60ft6. develop a decieving pitch that you can change speeds with, sinker, change, fork etc. Nobody, including the scouts, expects to find the next Randy Johnson, there looking for guys with good control, that are deceptive. I used in the 90s hgh and winny, it was good for size and stamina, but you don't need that. also back then they didn't test for everything like now. sorry to ramble, your still young. Diet. Mechanics. A Pitch and Control. leave the juice in the bottle.

----------

